# teaser trailer



## jcrocks

Hi everybody

How would you guys translate "teaser" as in "a teaser trailer at the cinema" in Spanish (from Spain)?

I was thinking leave it as it is!!

Cheers

JC


----------



## begoña fernandez

En España se dice igual trailer de una película (no usamos el teaser), saludos.


----------



## fenixpollo

*trailer* = a preview of an unreleased movie

*teaser trailer* = a short preview that does not show many, if any, details or scenes from the movie, but merely teases the interest of the viewers.

I agree with begoña that the "teaser" part is not in general use, but maybe in the Spanish film industry, there might be a term... or the industry people may just use the English word.


----------



## porchini

In México we call them "los cortos".


----------



## tatimc

También se les puede decir "próximos lanzamientos".


----------



## EVAVIGIL

De acuerdo con Fenixpollo: un "teaser trailer" es un tipo específico de "trailer"; las traducciones que han aportado los demás foreros no hacen esta distinción.
En publicidad, se habla de *campaña de misterio o de intriga.*
Mira aquí:

*campaña de intriga  * 

 Reference:  Parra, Inglés de publicidad y marketing, Eresma, Madrid, 1986  

 Alude a las campañas publicitarias cuyos anuncios están pensados para despertar la curiosidad pero sin revelar información.

Espero que te sea útil.

Un saludito.
EVA.


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

¿Qué tal "corto cinematográfico"?

Aunque la explicación de Eva es estupenda, ¿se podrá aplicar "campaña de intriga" también al cine?


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Gracias, Maríaguadalupe.  
Es que, para nosotros, un "corto" es un cortometraje (una película de corta duración".  
En España se les llama "trailers" (o, a veces, he oído "avances").
En Argentina, familiarmente, son "las colas".
Tal vez se podría parafrasear: "trailer que despierta curiosidad pero sin desvelar información"...
Sólo una sugerencia.
Un saludito.
EVA.


----------



## rolonhead

En España se le dice "avances", y en Argentina "colillas", a  lo que en USA se le dice Trailers. La diferencia con el Teaser es que este se larga al aire de la tv mucho antes de terminarse de realizar la pelicula,(mientras que el trailer ya se emite cuando la pelicula esta concluida y son de mayor duracion), y aparte viene configurado para la pantalla de television, y no para la de cine. Espero resulte de ayuda. Saludos.


----------



## landesman

El TRAILER es la "cola" en Argentina, "sinopsis" en Uruguay y otros países. El TEASER es un trailer muy breve, como para dar la idea general de lo que vendrá. Por eso se denomina "AVANCE".


----------



## rolonhead

Disculpame que te corrija pero en Argentina, por lo menos la mayoría, le decimos "colilla" no "cola". Saludos.


----------



## landesman

Mis familiares en Buenos Aires siempre dicen "cola" para lo que veían en el cine. Tal vez sea una cuestión generacional y los jóvenes ahora le digan colilla a los trailers. No sé. Igual, siempre se aprende algo. Gracias por el dato.


----------



## aurilla

porchini said:
			
		

> In México we call them "los cortos".


 
En Puerto Rico usamos la misma frase.


----------



## aurilla

" anticipos"  o " adelantos"


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Va a ser generacional, no sé, pero hasta hace diez años se le llamaba "cola" en Buenos Aires... A lo mejor se ha empequeñecido. 
Saluditos.
EVA.


----------



## JOAQUINAGUERRE

Gracias Por Las Dudas... Buscaba La Diferencia Entre "teaser Trailer" O "trailer" Solo...

En Argentina Creo Que Ya No Se Usa Mucho El Termino "colas" (traia Confusiones! Ja!)

Se Dice Generalmente Avances O Trailer Como En Ingles

Nunca Escuche Decir "colillas" Referido Al Cine... Pero Las "colillas" Es El Filtro De Los Cigarrillos!

Saludos A Todos!

Joaquin


----------



## gabrielh11

Qué tal.
No estoy de acuerdo con la opinion de Rolohead, acerca de que los teasers son usados en la TV.
Aquí en Perú siempre he escuchado decir trailers a los avances en el cine de otras películas antes de la proyección de la película principal. Cuando se estrenó el episodio I de Star Wars escuché por primera vez el término teaser y salieron antes de los trailers, y como la mayoría dice, fue para darle una mayor intriga a la trama. Lógicamente son más cortos que un trailer normal.

En un DVD que tengo, en las Opción de Características Especiales, lo separan de esta manera:
- Trailers
- Spots Publicitarios para TV

Y dentro de lo que es Trailers está:
- Teaser 
-Trailer

Saludos.


----------



## TRYUMPHATUS

rolonhead said:


> En España se le dice "avances", y en Argentina "colillas", a lo que en USA se le dice Trailers. La diferencia con el Teaser es que este se larga al aire de la tv mucho antes de terminarse de realizar la pelicula,(mientras que el trailer ya se emite cuando la pelicula esta concluida y son de mayor duracion), y aparte viene configurado para la pantalla de television, y no para la de cine. Espero resulte de ayuda. Saludos.


 
Si opino igual el TEASER es eso , se larga al aire para la tv , con respecto a como se le dice en en mi ais que es Argentina acá le decimos "la cola" o simplemente "cola", nunca antes he escuchado decir la colilla por lo menos acá en Bs. As. y en otras provincias en las cuales he estado, pero de todos modos ya ese término está casi totalmente perdido por el uso de TRAILERS , mis sobrinos de 10 u 8 años ya lo llaman así.


----------



## francoe

En mi vida he escuchado decir a ningún proyectorista 'colilla', al menos desde los años 60 se les viene llamando 'colas' (en Argentina, claro).


Por otra parte, *fenixpollo* dejó ya bien clara la distinción entre ambos términos.


----------



## albertovidal

rolonhead said:


> Disaculpame que te corrija pero en Argentina, por lo menos la mayoria, le decimos "colilla" no "cola" ..Saludos.



Hace más de 50 años que vivo en Argentina y jamás escuché "colilla" sino "cola" para referirnos a los trailers. Mis hijos tienen entre 28 y 34 años y tampoco escucharon nunca "colilla" excepto para la parte final de un cigarrillo


----------



## araceli

Yo me acuerdo que a los trailers les decíamos *avances o cola* de las películas.


----------

